

Public school in Louisiana teaches Great Depression never happened - DiabloD3
http://www.motherjones.com/blue-marble/2012/07/photos-evangelical-curricula-louisiana-tax-dollars

======
jbigelow76
I'd laugh if the implications weren't so serious.

